# Found a "nugget" in Thailand



## voeckel (Jan 26, 2013)

:shock: 

The below is the biggest golden buddha image in the world, made out of solid gold.
Weight: 5,5 MT
Height: 15ft
Width: 13ft

I thought i share this little "nugget" with you guys. :lol:
It´s a beauty in itself...


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 26, 2013)

:shock: WOW :shock:


----------



## kclaptopsrepair (Jan 27, 2013)

voeckel said:


> :shock:
> 
> The below is the biggest golden buddha image in the world, made out of solid gold.
> Weight: 5,5 MT
> ...


Height is 9.8ft, but still impressive 
Value at the spot $1660 = $293,275,562.70.............


----------



## glondor (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like karat gold... 9K maybe? The surrounding gold frames look pure, leaf no doubt.


----------



## davidhorton_002 (Jan 29, 2013)

Can we Shrink It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I mean if we can turn liquide into pure gold with chemistry surely it's possible right!!
To the Bat Cave we have a shrink ray to build.


----------



## RoboSteveo (Feb 1, 2013)

That much gold would leave me feeling zen indeed


----------

